# Redbox to speed up DVD return service, save jobs.



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

It looks like Redbox is finally addressing one of the biggest concerns expressed by it's customers in recent months - slow returns. There has been a lot of speculation on ways to do this over the past year or so - adding a separate return box/slot, or allowing a return while someone is browsing for a movie.

It looks like Redbox has decided against these options, and is going with something that they believe will be even better. They are calling it the BoxButler.

According to the Redbox press release, "BoxButler is an innovative new way to ensure our customers get the best service possible, without having to wait in long lines or deal with full kiosks that slow down the return process. With this new system, we have reduced the return time to just 2 seconds."

The system is quite simple really - Redbox will add new employees whose sole job will be to be stationed at each Redbox kiosk and take the returned discs from customers. They will then return the disc to the kiosk when it is not busy or full, completely ending any wait time for customers returning discs. It also has the added benefit of speeding up the rental process, since customers coming to rent movies will no longer have to stand in line behind those just there to return their discs.

Rest of the Story HERE


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

How many people are actually going to head down to a RedBox in a Red shirt and take people's movies now... and people will get charged for not returning the movie. April Fools joke gone bad...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

I've already got 5 movies.


----------

